# Bathroom floor/tub and caulking



## scyarch (Oct 20, 2011)

Couple questions. Is it silicone caulk that is made to stretch, which you're using or something else...? Also- is the linoleum laying completely flat now? Or does it naturally have a curve upwards due to years of being in the same position? If its flat, I'm not sure why there would be caulking issues unless the whole floor isn't firm, which could be a different problem entirely.

I'd recommend that you make sure you're using a silicone based caulk which maintains elasticity in either case, however if the linoleum is stuck in a curl, you might want to consider using a blow dryer first to heat it into a flat shape, maybe even use something like liquid nails to glue it down before caulking. If the blow dryer won't heat enough, carefully use a heat gun. Sorry to make this shortish (hah), I'm running a plumbing snake on a roof, got to go.


----------



## soulstar (Oct 3, 2011)

scyarch said:


> Couple questions. Is it silicone caulk that is made to stretch, which you're using or something else...? Also- is the linoleum laying completely flat now? Or does it naturally have a curve upwards due to years of being in the same position? If its flat, I'm not sure why there would be caulking issues unless the whole floor isn't firm, which could be a different problem entirely.
> 
> I'd recommend that you make sure you're using a silicone based caulk which maintains elasticity in either case, however if the linoleum is stuck in a curl, you might want to consider using a blow dryer first to heat it into a flat shape, maybe even use something like liquid nails to glue it down before caulking. If the blow dryer won't heat enough, carefully use a heat gun. Sorry to make this shortish (hah), I'm running a plumbing snake on a roof, got to go.


Yes, the floor edge isn't flat at the moment, which is why the new caulk isn't getting it done. I'll see if I can get it flat. Didn't know you can shape it back to flat with heat.

I'll have to check the caulking I used, not sure if it was silicone based.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The caulking also needs backer rod behind it to create the perfect "hourglass" shape for maximum movement: http://www.coastalcontractor.net/article/117.html

Gary


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Soulstar, the reason the caulk isn't working is because the vinyl isn't adhered to the floor. Glue the floor down properly and then caulk the seam.


----------



## scyarch (Oct 20, 2011)

I totally lost track of this. Forgot in my plumbing forays. Anyways, yes, as Ron said, which is also where I meant to go with my posts (eventually about the gluing it down part), that linoleum likes to become malleable with the introduction of heat. Now, the question is how old it is, etc etc, and lots of things come into play. It could work, it could not- however it would be my first attempt at solving my own issue if it were the case. I _would_ however, and I stress _do be careful_ when applying heat to try and flatten it.

To get it to truly stay flat, you may also have some old buildup, caulk, adhesive, something, under the lip that's curling it up. When you heat it up, you might be able to peel a little back, although I doubt it and wouldn't try it, but depending on your situation, you might be able to clean it out. If it's all clear in the first place good! I would try out making it a little malleable, not super hot, but warm to touch and pliable as I already said, and try some high strength construction adhesive- not sure if liquid nails would work or not, but it might, and glue the strip down flat, and weigh down the linoleum with heavy flat objects to allow it to fully dry. Follow that up with some bathroom silicon based caulk and you should hopefully be good to go.

This is all assuming the problem is still an issue, and if you fixed it already, good for you!! :thumbup:


----------

